# The Future of Foiles Migrators



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I want to have a honest discussion about what you think the future of Foiles Migrators will be. Jeff made a big mistake but you cannot deny the calls he helped make are really good calls. Lets not make this a bash Foiles session because we already have one in this forum.

I would hate to see such a successful call company be run into the dirt because of its owners bad deeds. I foresee many stores dropping all Foiles products and it would be sad to see. I also think it is a possibility that those who disliked Jeff before are the ones now that are trashing him, so maybe there will be no affect to the company. I think one of two options should be pursued.

1. Jeff hands down the company to Cole so that Jeff causes less harm to the company. I know many people who will never buy another Foiles call because of Jeff. I believe this option also allows Foiles Migrators to keep its same name.

2. In the case that the Foiles name is now tainted when associated with waterfowl industry, I think the company should change its name to Migrators Calls. I think it would also help that the company be sold to someone other than Jeff. All the call models could be continued and expanded on with no interference from Jeff's actions.

Does anyone think he will lose sponsors from this? 
I really do not wanna switch my 6 Foiles calls to another brand.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have a couple of his calls... did not use them before and not really wanting to now. He does make a decent call... the company has to distance itself from him in order to continue to be viable. There are LOTS of distributors that no longer list his calls in their lineup.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree they make good calls (even though I don't like them or can make them sound good :lol: ). But the best bet would be to change the name. This way you distance yourself from him and his name. Because the name is Foiles Migrators.

Stores are dropping the calls all because of this incident and rightfully so. Waterfowl industry is trying to erase or clear themselves from this incident. It is hard because he was a public face for waterfowl hunting. His image, calls, vids, etc were everywhere. He was a so-called embasador to the industry. I am not trying to bash or anything it is just the facts. So the best thing for this company to do is drop all ties and names to him. That could be hard for his son to take. But it needs to be done to keep the company afloat.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I will add one more idea.. if Jeff was to come clean and sincerely apologize in DU/Delta magazines with a full page ad for a year, along with getting on some outdoor shows and explain that he REALLY screwed up and let others know that this is NOT acceptable behavior, and that he has no excuses save for greed, it would go a LONG way toward having waterfowlers take him back. It will take a LOT of money to do the advertising and lots of years worth of saying how sorry he is, but it is possible.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I will add one more idea.. if Jeff was to come clean and sincerely apologize in DU/Delta magazines with a full page ad for a year, along with getting on some outdoor shows and explain that he REALLY screwed up and let others know that this is NOT acceptable behavior, and that he has no excuses save for greed, it would go a LONG way toward having waterfowlers take him back. It will take a LOT of money to do the advertising and lots of years worth of saying how sorry he is, but it is possible.


CONCUR 1000 percent! I think he's lost all deniability. Better for him to just buck up and admit everything. If he were to totally turn a new leaf and concentrate on educating the public, or become a vocal spokesperson for sustainability and conservation, I could see respecting the man again (although I never really did in the first place...had a run-in with him at a game fair once and he was a piece of work, if you get my drift).


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Those are some interesting opinions. Lets just see if Jeff will "Man Up"...............................


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sell all call making production equipment to Big Sean and lock the door at the shop. Let Foiles Migrators fade into the night...... 

I am not going to lose any sleep about their being one less call maker. 90% of the guys I hunt with started short-reed calling on a SMH.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll keep buying calls from guys that dump turkeys, smoke drugs, write bad checks, and get charged with assaults. Industry is full of guys that have done stupid stuff. oke:


----------



## duckhunter4life (Apr 2, 2007)

First let me say in no way do I condone Mr. Folies actions. However I do not agree with his sentence. I am in federal law enforcement and in his case a very large monetary fine and his total lost of hunting privileges in all states involved would have been a much better punishment than taking a man from his family for such a crime.

I belong to my local DU and I am a board member. I also volunteer with green wings and belong to Delta waterfowl. I totally agree with that Mr. Folies needs to own up to his crimes against our beloved sport and heritage of water fowling. I would like to see him attend seminars (free of charge) and speak to others to avoid future black eyes to our sport.

But I want to say one last thing I started duck hunting in 1983 when I was 14yrs old in the Columbia Basin in Washington State and I will tell you there are way more outfitters out there that have done and are still doing what Mr. Folies has done and it is all in the name of money. Until we as hunters stop feeling that we need to use outfitters it will not change because some :bop: will bend the rules and do unethical things to make sure they have return clients. I have personally seen what goes on and I know that I will get attacked for this but it will not change what I know and what I have seen and yes I know that not all outfitters have broken the law.

No, I will not buy his products because I feel it would be supporting him beyond that I will not slander him because he has a family and it is not fair to them.

I wish the best to his family for it was not their choice but his and he will have to live with that.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I believe the damage is done and not reversable. Foiles Migrators or whatever it is called should just go away. This is not a personal issue with him. I have never met him or bought any of his products. This is a real sore spot in the hunting community and it is fuel for the fire with the anti hunters that are trying to take our sport away. I feel bad for all the companies that have his name attached to thier products. I also feel his sentence wasn't right. But won't get into what I feel should have happened


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

He makes good calls but so do a bunch of other companies. I'm not sure his are any better or any worse. Once a certain quality is achieved the rest is personal preference. If this company goes down the tube another will come to replace it and everyone will still be able to find a call they like.

However......... memories are very short.......... Most people will remember his indiscretionst 2-3 years from now but no longer care............ and if the company survives the next few years it will continue to thrive.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

I would only hope that all of their sponsors dump them and their products removed from all stores. Jeff and the his companies should have to pay back his sponsors for doing what he did. He knowingly broke many laws and all of his staff is just as guilty because they went along with it and they only got away with because they offered testimony. Basically they saved their own butts by talking and now can continue. Its a shame.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I really do not wanna switch my 6 Foiles calls to another brand


Why would you?? If the calls work well for you,why would you change?? Just to be "correct" and not want to have any of his calls now?? I could understand not wanting to buy new calls made by him but the already bought calls have no impact on his future business.

Alex


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

About a week ago I went to Cabelas in Mitchell SD to buy a goose call. I noticed that there was only one Foils call left in the case, straight meat honker, and it was on sale from $179 to about $152. After speaking with some of the cabelas employees that were helping me with the calls I was informed that Cabelas had dropped all of Foils products and when they were gone they were not going to be restocked. He also told me that Gander Mountain had done the same. I think he may have said scheels too but I cant remember. If all the major outdoor chains drop Foils calls I believe the call market for them is over.

On a side note anyone else think it is a little ironic that his latest honker call that was released was called, "Crime Scene" :lol: :lol: :lol:

And from those of you that are wondering if i bought the last Foils call in the case the answer is Yes. It was on sale and blew better than any of the calls in the case. Call me a traitor or poacher supporter, whatever, but I based my decision on the call not the call brand.... plus it was on sale oke:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Scheels is closing out their foiles calls in Grand Forks, not sure if they are dropping them all together. There are some really good deals on calls and really good salesmen that are very good at selling you another foiles call. Love the new cackler call!


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

the guy was on a total powertrip. just going insane. i mean its one thing to do something stupid with your closest buddies, but do the crap he was doing with random people is just ignorant. as far as his calls go... i like many other learned to blow a short reed on a smh. i now have a mr big and a life sentance on my lanyard but not because im against having anything of his. as a matter of fact the 80 dollar price tag on the foiles straight timber and the fact that i talked the scheels guy down to 60 last weekend makes me a happy guy his stuff is on sale. i know a buddy of mine picked up a PILE of b2s that cabelas had on clearance


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

I was in Cabela's in Boise, Id. yesterday and the first thing I see when walking in was his picture on the boxes of layout blinds. Up front and personal. It surprised me. Maybe it's what'shas been on stock but it looks like a product line they endorse to me. HPW


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

duckhunter4life,
I totally disagree with you. About a dozen years ago Butch Ballenger, a commercial mussel operator, got caught on numerous federal violations regarding his musseling business. He received 2 yrs in prison, 2 yrs probation $140,000 in fines, plus restitution and banned from participating in the commercial musseling industry for life. 
Now, since most people don't even know or care about freshwater mussels, but they do care about waterfowl, whether they are hunters, birders or just john doe public, I feel that foiles got off easy, way too easy.

IMHO, foiles name has soiled the waterfowling world far greater than all the peta or hsus propaganda could. My hope is that waterfowlers boycott his business and he is forced to sell what is left to a reputable call maker.


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

he's done. He'll still make calls and there will be a few die hards that will continue to worship him but he'll never be as big as he was.Rightfully so IMO.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's my opinion. he will serve his sentence and be forgiven just like Michael Vick. That statement assumes he can make money for corporate America. All it takes is a good marketing team to get a criminal back into the favor of Americans. And I don't believe that one man can tarnish the sport of waterfowling unless people who love the sport act as if we are all guilty. Last time I checked, golf did not collapse because of Tiger's indescretions.

I also predict that his calls will be bringing a premium on this site and others like it one year from now.


----------

